# TEGASEROD-ORAL, Zelnorm



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Title: TEGASEROD-ORAL, ZelnormCategory: Medications Second SourceCreated: 3/2/2005Last Editorial Review: 7/31/2007View the full article


----------

